# Cavs vs Pistons | Game 78



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

With less than two weeks to go in the regular season, the Detroit Pistons and the Cleveland Cavaliers are jockeying for position in the Eastern Conference. Inconsistent play by both teams is making that race interesting. 
The Pistons and Cavaliers look to regain their composure and continue their battle for the top seed in the conference when they meet at The Palace on Sunday. 
With seven games remaining, East-leading Detroit (48-27) has a magic number of four to clinch the No. 1 seed and home-court advantage throughout the conference playoffs. 
Cleveland (46-31) and Chicago are three games back with identical records, but the Bulls, who have won seven of their last eight, own the tiebreaker over the Cavs. 
The Cavaliers were in second place last week, but alternating wins and losses over their last 10 games has dropped them to fifth. 
The Pistons, meanwhile, are just 5-4 since March 22 and looked listless in a 106-88 home defeat to Chicago on Wednesday. 
They led 53-52 at halftime, but fell apart in the third quarter when they shot 27.8 percent (5-of-18) and were outscored 32-16. Detroit was outrebounded 48-32 overall by a Bulls team that was playing without center Ben Wallace. 
"We didn't have energy, we didn't get back," Pistons coach Flip Saunders said. "We played out of character a lot: Chauncey (Billups) trying to post, Rip (Richard Hamilton) trying to post at times and just played out of flow." 
Detroit has won two of three over Cleveland this season, but lost the last meeting 101-97 in overtime at The Palace on March 7. 
Cavs star LeBron James had a season-high 41 points, eight assists and seven rebounds in that game, and Cleveland is hoping for a similar effort as James looks to bounce back from a rough shooting night. 
James went 7-for-23 from the floor Friday, but he scored 14 of his 25 points and shot 6-of-7 from the free-throw line in the fourth quarter as the Cavs beat Washington 99-94. 
"It's all about pride in the NBA," said James, who also had six rebounds and five assists. "No matter who is out on the floor, we are all NBA players and we all want to win." 
The three-time All-Star averaged had 35.0 points on 54.3 percent shooting in his previous three games. 
James and the Cavs have not won two in a row since a season-high eight-game winning streak from March 3-17, and haven't beaten the Pistons two straight times since Dec. 11, 2003 and Feb. 3, 2004 of his rookie season. 
Detroit's Richard Hamilton had 29 points on 10-of-19 shooting in the March loss to Cleveland. He managed just 21 points on 7-of-18 shooting in the first two meetings of the season. 
Hamilton, who averages a team-high 20.0 points, had a frustrating game against Chicago on Wednesday. He finished with more fouls (five) and turnovers (four) than points (three), and was hit with his 15th technical foul of the season. One more and he will earn a one-game suspension. 
"I've got to watch out,'' he said. "I have to be careful.'' 
Chris Webber had 10 points and eight rebounds Wednesday, and has 35 points and 17 boards in two games against the Cavs this season. 

Copyright 2006 by STATS LLC and Associated Press. Any commercial use or distribution without the express written consent of STATS LLC and Associated Press is strictly prohibited

<!-- http://njptomcat1:8082/statistics/gamePreview/GamePreviewStats.jsp?header=no&gamecode=By MATT BECKER, STATS Writer=&season2=2006 --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr> <td align="center"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">46 - 31 (.597)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">27 - 11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">19 - 20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Detroit Pistons </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">48 - 27 (.640)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">23 - 14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">25 - 13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr>  <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.6</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 93.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.443</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.448</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 92.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.453</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.446</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.6</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">73</td> <td class="inTxt">27.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">65</td> <td class="inTxt">14.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">73</td> <td class="inTxt">11.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">75</td> <td class="inTxt">11.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">62</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">76</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">58</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">76</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">55</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">77</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Newble, I</td> <td class="inTxt">14</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">35</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hamilton, R</td> <td class="inTxt">69</td> <td class="inTxt">20.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Billups, C</td> <td class="inTxt">65</td> <td class="inTxt">17.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Prince, T</td> <td class="inTxt">75</td> <td class="inTxt">14.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wallace, R</td> <td class="inTxt">68</td> <td class="inTxt">13.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Webber, C</td> <td class="inTxt">55</td> <td class="inTxt">11.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">McDyess, A</td> <td class="inTxt">75</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Murray, R</td> <td class="inTxt">62</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mohammed, N</td> <td class="inTxt">50</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Delfino, C</td> <td class="inTxt">75</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Maxiell, J</td> <td class="inTxt">60</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hunter, L</td> <td class="inTxt">46</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Blalock, W</td> <td class="inTxt">14</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Davis, D</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Johnson, A</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Dupree, R</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Flip Saunders</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070408/CLEDET/preview.html


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is gonna be tough. The last Det game I felt alot better about our chances for some reason.

A win here would offset that Boston loss, and we SHOULD win out the rest of our games after this. Chicago has a tough one in Toronto today so could get back into the 2 seed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Rasheed Wallace is out, helps alot. McDyess is still tough


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Sasha always hit his first 3?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha hits from 3 early, need a strong game from him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to go to Z over and over again today s/ Wallace


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crappy D


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT backdoor pass by Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh Hughes: terrible pass and Sasha was wide open


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rip is such a flopper


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uhh Hughes again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Defense has to tighten up a bit


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Am I the only one who can't stand Hubie Brown?

Two things piss me off:
1) He always pronounces our players' names wrong.
2) He always, under every circumstance, defends the referees. There is never a bad call in his book.

He's knowledgeable, but some things he does drive me nuts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z HAS to get better post position.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes play right now is why we're not leading: some bad passes and inability to finish again. He needs to be just deleted from this team and replaced with a competent PG. Sasha is fine at SG and I don't want him taking minutes at SG either


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z needs to start producing in the block or we need to start POSTING UP LEBRON.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Rip is such a flopper


He cries to the refs alot too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Z needs to start producing in the block or we need to start POSTING UP LEBRON.


The triangle would work well with this team with Lebron in the post


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap what a terrible call.

Terrible terrible terrible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BAD call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, I still can't believe how bad of a call that was. How did the Pistons get the ball back there?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Looked like Tayshaun kinda flopped ther also...Pavaloich is a good player, hes a good defedner too, hes doin well on Rip


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anderson comes in and provides an immediate spark.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hate that you have to sell fouls to get them called.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons really swarming Lebron in the post. Someone should be wide open


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, I absolutely hate the Pistons.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That last foul call Rip got, Lebron gets fouled like that on EVERY SINGLE DRIVE yet never gets the call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is smelling like another loss to me with the refs and lack of offensive punch so far (mainly total lack of any offense philosophy)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That last foul call Rip got, Lebron gets fouled like that on EVERY SINGLE DRIVE yet never gets the call


Yeah, Rip is smaller thats why, look at Shaq he gets hacked like everytime and he gets calls only when their hard usually


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is he playing Hughes so much?

Freakin A blows the layup right when I type this


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We can't buy a foul call. I hate playing the Pistons because the officiating is so slanted nearly every time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No Boobie again tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow still the 1st guard off the bench. Guess Boobie doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can tell I'm going to have to find ways of keeping my blood pressure down for this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol: Hughes/Snow are the worst finishing backcourt.

What a ****ing idiot of a coach. If you're going to play Snow put him next to a shooter like Sasha or Gibson. That's why Snow was effective when he was first benched: he didn't play with Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow bricks a layup off the glass....not a huge fan of the Snow/Marshall duo Brown seems to be going with 1st off the bench

EDIT: Now Boobie comes in but still playing in the backcourt with Snow


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF traveling?: he got bumped


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hope to god I don't have to complain about the officiating too much today.

But this is just ridiculous. It's biased, no other way around it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, make up call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HOw come Hughes got a tech and Rasheed just didn't?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have to agree with the guys who thinks this team has quit on Mike Brown. This is pathetic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron's falling into the trap of that pick and roll, the Pistons have scouted that to death. 

Please start posting him up or this game is over


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, no wonder it's so hard to beat the Pistons. You have to fight an uphill battle every time just to do so. I have to say, the officiating so far has been abysmal and unfair.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> HOw come Hughes got a tech and Rasheed just didn't?


Rasheed has 19 techs, 1 more he gets a 1 game suspension. He'd prob have to throw a ball in the stands for them to call it.

Not to mention in Det, apparently the Pistons play by a diff set of rules


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And I agree with those who say Mike Brown has lost the players' respect.

Of course, he hasn't exactly earned it. I wouldn't respect my coach if he showed such incompetence all the time, too. But I don't know what we're going to do about it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I guess in a way we need to root for Chicago today...if they knock off the raps it moves the Heat closer to the 3 seed and out of our bracket in the 1st round.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Well I guess in a way we need to root for Chicago today...if they knock off the raps it moves the Heat closer to the 3 seed and out of our bracket in the 1st round.


I was going to say that it depends on whether we win or not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Eric Snow is so bad. Lebron has to bail us out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense looks terrible


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap I can't believe how much contact they get away with. What the **** are the refs watching? Rip can drape himself on anyone. This is pissing me off.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Our offense looks terrible


You would think that would be an indication to get Snow out of there and put some shooters in. But I guess not.

Maybe if they get out a gun and shoot Lebron he could get a call. Maybe.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Danger time here, we don't make a run this game is over. Can't get down big to Det


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does Snow play these long stretches?? Why not Sasha and Gibson backcourt?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't ****ing believe this!! Gibson gets hit under the basket, no call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE drive by Boobie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice move by Boobie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why does Snow play these long stretches?? Why not Sasha and Gibson backcourt?


You would think we would try Sasha, Gibson/Hughes, Lebron, AV, Z lineups. You know you're best players together but look at 82games.com: we NEVER play these two lineups. Never

I know our roster is flawed but we simply have not maximized our personnel at all this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I can't ****ing believe this!! Gibson gets hit under the basket, no call.


Yeah that was a clear foul. Guys like Sasha and Gibson don't get any respect from the refs, even Lebron doesn't seem to this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hell our whole team doesn't get any respect when we play the Pistons. They're a good team. There's no reason the refs need to make it easier for them to win.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with another PC interview, lol. Those are just a waste of time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can you imagine how formidable we'd be if our veterans didn't suck?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a lineup that Snow actually can play with: two shooters next to him

WTF Z was hacked there and no call?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm actually not a bad rotation by Brown. Bring Sasha out, then sub him in for LBJ.

Not bad since Sasha can be the creator in the 2nd unit


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hate that we have to be like, "Wait a second... I think that's a pretty GOOD rotation by Brown. That's weird."


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha over and back. That was a really dumb turnover.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Two horrible possessions in a row offensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Eric Snow hits a jumper. Weird.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry could have driven there, but he's too scared to now. At least he hit the jumper I guess.

Pavs got fouled on that last possession too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, they finally call a foul and it ends up hurting us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good D by Snow there challenging the jumper, he's doing a nice job today..

EDIT: Uggh bad shot by Larry


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice move by Sasha off the cut.

Pavs is the only guys who cuts hard on this team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs = Stud


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why do they let Chauncey just run straight into players and draw fouls?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe we're winning.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs is REALLY playing well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs playing great right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gotta say i'm impressed by the fight shown here...I thought this team had given up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Sasha's passing ability underrated or what?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Give Detroit credit. They've been all over Lebron.

uhhh, ok


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez great pass by Webber


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No foul again?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha I love that from Lebron. They're going to let us play, we'll just drape ourselves all over them too. Nice move after a missed call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Lebron that was a terrible play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad break by Sasha there: out of control


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Bad break by Sasha there: out of control


Makes up for it nicely on the next play though


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If the game were being called evenly, we'd be winning right now. If this is a close game, a loss would be really hard to swallow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing we are this close. If we could stop TURNING THE BALL OVER we can win this game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Amazing we are this close. If we could stop TURNING THE BALL OVER we can win this game


But so many of them are fouls that aren't called. I don't know if there's any way you can prevent turning the ball over in those situations.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I am not sure that Snow is even the second most valuable PG on our team when his defense is rock solid. The way the lane is packed when he's in the game just kills us if we aren't hitting jumpers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow they just replayed Lebron's shots from the first half. He was getting fouled like every time. Incredible.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should start pushing the ball more. We're just walking the ball up every time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron finally gets another call. Hopefully the second half will be more fair.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry with the 3 point play!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Hughes can't do anythign right


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Simple move: let Lebron set picks for Sasha it will free up both players


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Argh! It's not "Ilglauskas"!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that's gotta be the first offensive foul drawn by Z ever. They never give him that. Stupid play by Rip.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Rip was going trying to argue that one too but then realized how blatant the charge was


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Argh! It's not "Ilglauskas"!!!!


lol

Please Brown show some innovation: have Lebron set picks for Sasha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Chauncey fouls Larry for the ball. Pistons score.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We need a big rebounder. Someone who's not scared under the basket.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamn! The refs have no idea whether that's a travel or not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

**** this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good ball movement


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

dammit Hughes should have hit sasha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's gotta fight through those screens better.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hate ABC's broadcasting team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron in the post, I like it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How is that Detroit's ball? Must be the possession arrow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, they weren't going to call the foul until they realized that the Pistons WANTED to foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

McDyess is just killing us. Everytime we get back in the game or take the lead Det comes right back and goes up 6-8pts. 

If Lebron doesn't turn it on in the 4th we can't win this one


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Punching the ball violation?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We just need one hot qtr from Lebron here and we can get this. If the Pistons keep throwing 3 guys at him play shooters (Boobie, Sasha, Gooden, Z) and we can still take it!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Hubie disagrees with the refs. He should know that Det will get the benefit of the doubt, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons getting the call early in the 4th (what else is new)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What does it take to get a call?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We finally got the call. 

Tirico says Sasha's rep is the ability to shoot the 3. Yes it is, if you don't watch basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass by Snow...great finish by Pavs. Lead down to 5


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right! We're going to be in the penalty 4 minutes into the quarter!

And Hubie shows a remarkable lack of knowledge about scoring efficiency regarding Kobe vs. Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are racking up fouls. 3rd team foul already, gonna be a FT exhibition for Det in the 4th


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can we get Z in there to bother Sheed with his length?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wallace can really do that every single play, he bails teams out shooting jumpers. 

Gonna be rough trying to pull this one out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice! 3 point play out of the TO. I never would have expected that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice play by Snow. Need a stop on the other end


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, we're already in the penalty. And we don't deserve to be. 

Lebron's gotta try to get inside there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, our offense sucks again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****, what a terrible offense.

Lebron gets fouled without a call again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Naturally, Detroit gets the timeout instead of the jump ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron was hit like 5 times on that drive with no call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is there this ridiculous double standard with James getting foul calls? Its been going on all year. 

He needs to start flopping or something


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should either be tied or winning right now. It's like we're playing by two different sets of rules.

We're just about in the penalty already. It's a 3 point game and I think it's almost hopeless the way this is going.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is disgusting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wait a sec, how is that not a violation? They called it SUPER QUICK on the other end. BULL****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown was right. That was a 24 second violation.

Naturally, Detroit gets the benefit of the doubt. When Sasha does the same thing, he doesn't get the call his way.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Mike Brown was right. That was a 24 second violation.
> 
> Naturally, Detroit gets the benefit of the doubt. When Sasha does the same thing, he doesn't get the call his way.


It's the worst part about playing Detroit. The reffing just becomes absurd


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's the worst part about playing Detroit. The reffing just becomes absurd


It's frustrating. I feel like I've been doing nothing but *****ing about the officiating today (I have), but really that's the biggest problem right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z should be guarding Wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Finally someone gets a rebound.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe the Pistons have the nerve to complain about calls. 

They seem to like having everything handed to them on a silver platter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, you gotta hit that Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad shot by Hughes. Lucky he hit it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay this is where Lebron needs to start attacking the hoop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I have no idea how we have the lead.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Chancey got away with a foul? NO WAY!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z Stepping Up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

haha, there's not going to be any easy calls in this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad shot by James, Billups 2 big shots. Lebron needs to answer here on the other end


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Chauncey talking smack. He's so overrated.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think here you get Lebron the ball in the post. The Pistons are gonna double him out on the perimeter and Hughes will likely end up open (not what we want)

Either completely clear out for James or feed him in the post. Let's see what Mike Brown goes with


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Let's see what Mike Brown goes with


I'm going to go with, "Absolutely nothing" for $200.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE drive. Need these FT's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with some big FTs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

**** that. Billups gets a complete bailout call. This is despicable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't even know what to say about this. What are we supposed to do?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

COME on


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible offense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well when they won't let you touch Billups on that pick and roll, what can you do?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't even know what to say right now. I'm so blind with rage. 

**** these officials. **** this ****. This is the hardest part about being an NBA fan. I knew those bailout FTs for Chauncey would end up sealing this game.

And I can't believe we just gave up a layup like that. Of course we can't touch them either so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Still have a chance if we can get a quick score


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad time for the law of averages to come in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

A split and we're still fine


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to be sick


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn. I knew he was gonna miss cause he was 9-9 before that. Too much to expect him to shoot 11-11


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gift-wrapped


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

For a good but not great player, Chauncey sure thinks a lot of himself.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn.....bad offense killed us down the stretch. Tough finish there for Lebron...we're limping into the playoffs. Not good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I honestly don't see how we could have won this game today. We just couldn't get anything going our way. They were allowed too much contact, and we couldn't even get shots off even when we ran decent plays.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, what the hell happened to realcavsfans? I looked over there throughout the thread and it's just a bunch of people saying "Lechoke" and insulting Lebron now. It's really gone downhill. It used to be one of the better boards on the net, but so many people have just gotten too immature.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

well that sucked


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damn.....bad offense killed us down the stretch. Tough finish there for Lebron...we're limping into the playoffs. Not good.


I have to go Mike Brown here: it was more our defense - Pistons scored on every possesion down the stretch. One was luckily with the Billups shot when hughes played good D.
Biggest mistake I thought was not trying Pollard on Rasheed: he had a mismatch on everybody


Like the switchup where Lebron was setting pick for Hughes. Big problem is Sasha is just not involved enough when he had it going on


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Man, what the hell happened to realcavsfans? I looked over there throughout the thread and it's just a bunch of people saying "Lechoke" and insulting Lebron now. It's really gone downhill. It used to be one of the better boards on the net, but so many people have just gotten too immature.


High expectations, possibly even unrealistic in Lebron's case, lead to frustration.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Man it is really hard to be a basketball fan with refs like these. I've followed a large variety of sports through my life, and as much as I love watching basketball I can't think of another sport I follow that is so cruicially determined by refs. It just hurts.

Like this game. Bah.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Agree with the fouls situation: Pistons get more star treatment then anybody


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I don't know whether to root for Chicago or Toronto today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Agree with the fouls situation: Pistons get more star treatment then anybody


We deserve it though, blowing games against Boston and the Bobcats. We shouldn't be in a situation where games against Det and Miami are *must wins*. You know that the reffing is gonna be questionable against Det, so take care of business against the bad teams. 

You'd think Lebron and Co. would have learned that lesson already..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll say the one positive was instead of the pick and roll/Lebron iso's was making teh Lebron screener. Now if Brown will only do that with Lebron setting the screen for Sasha and Boobie who can actually hit jumpers, I'll like that wrinkle.

As always, wtf didn't we post up Lebron again. Confusing. Got an easy shot the one time he was posted up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Man, I don't know whether to root for Chicago or Toronto today.


Definitely Chicago. We want to see Miami in the 3 seed


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We deserve it though, blowing games against Boston and the Bobcats. We shouldn't be in a situation where games against Det and Miami are *must wins*. You know that the reffing is gonna be questionable against Det, so take care of business against the bad teams.
> 
> You'd think Lebron and Co. would have learned that lesson already..


 No doubt about that but this I guess what happens when you're PG is a shell of his former athletic self, you don't get a true PG, you dont' get a banger insider (which has killed us against Shaq and Rasheed: again Id love to get PJ Brown this offseason), matched up with an inexperienced mediocre coach. Lebron playing 42 mpg is also almost guarantee that he can't go a 100% every game just from a fatigue standpoint (Lebron's second games of back to back have been brutal)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Definitely Chicago. We want to see Miami in the 3 seed


Yeah, but if Toronto wins, we are tied with Chi again. And we have an easy schedule the rest of the way out. If they lose another, we regain #2. Oh well, no matter what happens in that game, we'll know what we have to do.

We need to win out anyway, but considering we're playing bad teams, that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^A quick glance at the remaining schedules:

*Miami*
Charlotte
Charlotte
Washington
Indiana
Boston
Orlando

*Chicago*
Toronto
New York
Charlotte
Washington
NJ

*Toronto*
Chicago
Minnesota
Detroit
New York
Detroit
Philadelphia

Now realistically, if Chicago beats Toronto, they really have cupcakes the rest of the way. They're a team built for the regular season, I don't see them losing. Miami REALLY has cupcakes left, and they are only 1 GB of Toronto who has 2 games with Det left.

I think we're best off rooting for Chicago to beat Toronto, Miami is gonna end up at #3


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Man, what the hell happened to realcavsfans? I looked over there throughout the thread and it's just a bunch of people saying "Lechoke" and insulting Lebron now. It's really gone downhill. It used to be one of the better boards on the net, but so many people have just gotten too immature.


Certain people unfortunately have agendas there and it doesnt help that 2 of the moderators on the forum are constantly in LeBron bash mode. One flat has never liked, will never like and to be honest is probably a little jealous of LeBron. I wont say his name cause I have known him a long time and he is a good person.

Then of course you have some people that follow suit with the moderators direction and you get a big mess. However there are some fantastic people that post there(maybe me being one of themand even a couple people that are tied to the organization that sort of have their finger on the pulse of the cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

RCF has some great posters but they have a different policy with regards to poster to poster interaction which lends to threads being hijacked for personal attacks.
We're smaller over here but the discussion even when people disagree tend to always stay substantially on topic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, this day probably couldn't have turned out worse for us. Now it really looks like Toronto will hang on to 3 and if we don't get in at 2, we're going to be facing Miami w/Wade in the first round. Ugh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow, this day probably couldn't have turned out worse for us. Now it really looks like Toronto will hang on to 3 and if we don't get in at 2, we're going to be facing Miami w/Wade in the first round. Ugh.


Was just gonna post this. Pretty much a worst case scenario on all fronts.

How much will we regret sitting Lebron in that Boston game?


----------

